# Bread spread recipe help



## FrankZ (Jan 27, 2010)

When I was in Frascati Italy I ate a nice little family restaurant, a very warm and inviting place.  The waiter seemed thrilled that a foreigner had just wandered in, this was not a touristy place by any means, particularly one that allowed him the chance to practice his English.  

After I ordered my dinner he brought out some bread and a dip he wanted me to try.  I believe it had anchovy or sardine in it and was slightly spicy, a red paste like dish that was very good.  I have been looking for recipes to try and recreate it but thus far have not had any luck.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Laury (Jan 27, 2010)

Could this be it? Not sure about the red coloring though.

Bagna Cauda Recipe : Michael Chiarello : Food Network


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 27, 2010)

Probably something close to that.  The spread was served room tempature or slightly chilled not warmed.

While searching I looked at bagna cauda recipes and either missed the chili flakes or the ones I saw didn't have them.

Wonder how a little paprika would suit...


----------



## Laury (Jan 27, 2010)

Rather than paprika, which is not really an Italian thing, maybe some roasted red peppers?  Could it have been a variation on a French rouille?


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't think so.  But I think I will pick up some anchovies in a little it and see what happens.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok.. first stab at it was an epic fail.  That will teach me to not soak the anchovies first.

May try again tomorrow morning.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 30, 2010)

Well I did a fair stab at it tonight.  After some more searching and digging with Google I came up with the following.

Anchovies (drained and soaked for 30 minutes)
Tomato paste
Garlic 
Crushed red pepper.
Olive oil.

Now I just need to get the mixture right, but it was good.


----------

